# MLF Question



## Donz (Aug 16, 2016)

in your experience, which MLF works fastest? I am considering CH-16 with opti.


----------



## geek (Aug 16, 2016)

The work horse is VP41.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 16, 2016)

If you use CH-16 be mindful that it likes a pH of 3.4 or higher. 

I've used CH-35 successfully in three batches, but it tolerates a much lower pH than the CH-16. Just stir at least a few times a week or it might just sit there, like it did for me. Once I did regular stirrings, it pretty much completed within three weeks. I'd plan on at least 8 - 12 weeks, even if everything goes well.

I used VP41 for my first MLF try, and it worked without a hitch.


----------



## Donz (Aug 16, 2016)

Can all of these be added directly from the pouch into the must? Does VP 41 work faster than all others?


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 16, 2016)

Donz said:


> Can all of these be added directly from the pouch into the must? Does VP 41 work faster than all others?



Yes, they can be added directly from the pouch.

No, you can't say which works faster, every MLF has it's own timetable, and it usually doesn't let you in on how long it will take. As they say in beer making, just keep the dirty diapers out of the juice (maintain a good cleaning protocol) and you'll be fine. You don't want your MLF to go part way and restart in the bottle when your SO2 levels drop as it ages.


----------



## Donz (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I like the sound of CH-16 here:

http://www.piwine.com/viniflora-ch16-malo-lactic-cultures-1.5-grams.html


----------



## Donz (Aug 16, 2016)

Can VP41 be added directly to must? I see that it says to hydrate with water first... I would rather not add water to my wine… Maybe I could just hydrate into a small portion of the must (pull from wine thief) then add to demijohn after? 

Would 1/2 gram of VP 41 be enough for one demijohn (54 litres)?

Thanks again!


----------



## Johnd (Aug 16, 2016)

Donz said:


> Can VP41 be added directly to must? I see that it says to hydrate with water first... I would rather not add water to my wine… Maybe I could just hydrate into a small portion of the must (pull from wine thief) then add to demijohn after?
> 
> Would 1/2 gram of VP 41 be enough for one demijohn (54 litres)?
> 
> Thanks again!



The smallest available package of VP 41 treats 66 gallons, plenty for your demijohn. The instructions are to rehydrate in water, that's what you should do. If you rehydrate in water, it's like 250 ml, mixed with ActiML, no dilution effect on your wine at all.


----------



## Donz (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks I read that one pack is good for 66 gallons and should be added to 250ml of water. If I am filling 5 demijohns this should be perfect. 

One thing I'm questioning… Should I do 5 small batches of 1/2 gram VP 41 and 50ml water or one full batch of 2.5 grams VP41 and 250ml water then try and distribute it equally in all 5 demijohns… Sorry I'm new to this!

Best,
Don


----------



## Johnd (Aug 17, 2016)

On the batches that I've done, which have been multiple carboys, I rehydrate the VP41 in water as directed along with the ActiML and make sure that it is mixed completely, no lumps, clumps, granules at the bottom, really well mixed. Based upon the size of each container you are inoculating and the total ml of MLB solution you have, figure out how much needs to be distributed to each vessel. You can use a syringe to draw up the amount needed for each vessel and squirt it in there and mix each of them up well when you are done.


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 17, 2016)

Johnd said:


> On the batches that I've done, which have been multiple carboys, I rehydrate the VP41 in water as directed along with the ActiML and make sure that it is mixed completely, no lumps, clumps, granules at the bottom, really well mixed. Based upon the size of each container you are inoculating and the total ml of MLB solution you have, figure out how much needs to be distributed to each vessel. You can use a syringe to draw up the amount needed for each vessel and squirt it in there and mix each of them up well when you are done.



I basically do the same, using a pipet for each Carboys, keg or whatever. I'm guessing the bugs don't really care if they are divided exactly and confess to just eyeballing it if I'm going 50-50.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 17, 2016)

If you're going 50/50, it's probably not a big deal, especially if each batch isn't 33 gallons.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 20, 2016)

I use VP-41 and don't rehydrate. Agree that you can eyeball the ratio.


----------

